# Medicated Food??



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Somebody knows this medicated food? I ask because I dont know if this really works...









It is a medicated flake food with Metronidazole 7.15 mg / g of food, and this added with Immune Stimulant System (ISS), in order to repel parasites, stimulate the immune system of the fish and act as a natural antibiotic to combat and cure the disease of holes in the head, caused by parasites Examita sp. and Spironucleus sp. It is also an excellent adjunct to the treatment of other parasitic protozoan as Ich, Oodiniasis, Tetrahymeniasis, Ich, Uronemiasis, among others.

can be nice more names of medicated foods, and some reviews!

Thanks in advance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just buy the food and med separately and mix as required.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I just buy the food and med separately and mix as required.


+1 This also solves problems like picky eaters that don't like the medicated food, or food that floats instead of sinking, like Jungle's Anti-Parasite food.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes I do the same, but I don't really have problems with my fishes eating whatever falling into water,

My doubt is if we can trust in the commercial "medicated" foods, sometimes I have the sensation than its a farce...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes you can't tell. Also, some medicated foods don't list the amounts of medication in the food. Others that do will sometimes be less than what I'd use in a medicated feed.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

there are a few medicated foods available commercially and they do work. but you have to feed for the right amount of time and you have to get the right amount of food into the fish. the dose is important, if you under dose you will only cause more problems down the road.

The type of food the medication comes in also has an effect on the outcome. Most are flakes because they are easy to make. But the flake food dissolves quickly into the water. If the fish do not eat it quick, in 30 secs or so, the flake deteriorate and become useless.

With flake food the fish usually have to eat more of it to get the right ratio. if your fish is still eating well medicated food is the best way to treat.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm VERY picky about my tank and keeping it clean and water changed, I probably go overboard with it. Anyway, last month I had 8 of some of my prized cichlids get sick and die. Had 22 total, they all ate the same food. I could not find anything wrong other than it was the food and possibly caused bloat. Anyway, I had some powder meds here and Paraguard and epsom salt, tried it all, nothing worked. I came across Peabody's Medicated Flake food. So I purchased 3 different ones, I feed all the rest of my fish for 10 days, Kanamycin flake and Oxytetracycline flake. NO MORE OF MY FISH DIED. This stuff cost 5.00 per bag and they have several types of medicated flakes. I'm NOT TELLING ANYBODY this stuff is great, or the best, or it will save your fish, but for me, YES IT WORKED. I've ordered extra to keep in the fridge on hand.


----------

